# Xbox Live and Arris TM502G modem help



## santa1411

I have an arris cable modem from cox and i've been trying to get on xbox live for the past couple of days and i cant.I have already tried restarting the modem from the instructions cox and xbox.com give you, but they dont work. Automatic settings will not work either, and when i manually put in the settings from my computer(ip,mask,gate,dns,and other things) i cant get past the dns test. I always get past the ip test but not the dns test. Ive gotten past the dns test twice though but it fails at the MTU test. The few times i did get past the dns test also, after turning off my xbox and then back on, it would not get past it. So does anyone know of a way i can get this to work. Also I am using a direct connection to the modem. Our router died two weeks ago.


----------



## jeremyshomename

i have the same problem.. any help??


----------



## santa1411

I figured it out. You have to unplug both the power cord and the backup battery from the modem and then either unplug the cable cord from the modem or your wall. Make sure ur 360 is off with a disk not in it. Plug an ethernet cord from the modem to the back of your 360. Turn on your 360 and then wait 30 seconds then first plug in the cable cord and then the power and battery. When like the second light on the modem comes on press the reset button and then do the same thing one more time. After that go to your xbox and do the xxrblbxx thing on your memory setting and it should work. You have to do it on the device options menu in memory i think. After all that it should work.


----------



## unbrokenmirror

just keep trying


----------



## barak87

i have an arris tm602g/ct. i had to update 6 xbox 360s for a tournament. the only thing that would work is as follows:

turn on the xbox 360 and go to the network configuration. press the reset button on the moden and right when the LINK light goes solid, (and the telephone lights are still blinking) start the xbox live connection test on the xbox 360. it will fly through the ip and dns sections and take 5 to 10 seconds to finish up. if you wait until the modem finishes the telephone part to start the test, its too late. 

it worked every time flawlessly. i had to redo it every time i plugged in another 360. but it would work completely fine after i did it the first time.

i have a whole string of complaints about comcast, but those are other stories for other times....


----------



## ksr100

Hi, reseting the modem i can connect my xbox. But when i connect xbox360 I can not connect my pc using a router.

Can you tell me what I should do?

Thank You


----------

